# do women pros dope?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Other than 40yr old Longo, would they not have the same "opportunities"?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Tammy Thomas did.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

The money isn't the same in women's cycling, so the average femal cyclist may not have access to the top doctors, but they can certainly get just about anything the men can. So yes, as the pictures above indicate, women cyclists do dope.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

jeanie longo!


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

Genevieve Jeanson


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

gobes said:


> Genevieve Jeanson


Although in fairness, the fact that she was in another league compared to the women she was racing would seem to suggest that doping wasn't widespread.

She was absolutely ridiculous. I seem to recall her somewhat routinely lapping the field in crits.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Margarita Fullana was suspended last year for EPO (mtb).


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Nope, women are inherently honest and decent and believe in fair play.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Although in fairness, the fact that she was in another league compared to the women she was racing would seem to suggest that doping wasn't widespread.
> 
> She was absolutely ridiculous. I seem to recall her somewhat routinely lapping the field in crits.


this because she mostly stayed in the states and avoided international racing except for a few select races a year. So while she did run up against the Saturn she was mostly racing against elite racers a good portion of which were/are made up women withe full times jobs outside racing. Once she been found out once and had to quit juicing up for every race she was a whole lot more beatable. 

I know she was abused but the damage she did to womens cycling (lots of comments when she was dominate about she was the only women taking seriously and the other women did not deserve race prizes or support because they looked so lame in comparison) and other woman's careers (someone missed their olympic and world berths because of her) was bad.


----------



## skilby (May 18, 2011)

Paola Pezzo tested positive for nandrolone (I think) back in 1997. Her coach was Paolo Rosola, aka "Crazy Horse." But under the threat of legal action, the UCI later declared the result to be a false positive. That was before the UCI got really serious about prosecuting doping cases. It might be a different outcome now. 

I heard that Pezzo's compatriot, Maria Paola Turcutto, tested positive for EPO in the late 1990s, but I'm not finding any media reports about it so don't quote me on that. 

Amber Neben tested positive in 2003 for nornadrostendione ago and used the defense that the substance must have come from a nutritional supplement she took. She took a voluntary six-month suspension, the CAS believed her, so reduced the suspension to six months, and there was some speculation that 'peanut contamination' might have occurred, in which equipment used to make the legal pills (electrolytes+b vitamins) had not been properly cleaned after being used to make illegal pills. She then sued the supplement company, and I'm not sure how that turned out. 

But I don't think doping was an epidemic in women's cycling the way it appears to have been in the men's peloton.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

skilby said:


> Amber Neben tested positive in 2003 for nornadrostendione ago and used the defense that the substance must have come from a nutritional supplement she took.


Unlike Scott Moninger, Neben still had a sample of the supplement she claimed was contaminated. It was tested and her claim found to be true.

Paola Pezzo did not claim a flase positive, but rather contaminated meat (pork or beef) led to the positive test.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Potm*



lights_wod said:


> I believe doping


that is avatar worthy

print some shirts, I'll buy


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Peter P. said:


> Tammy Thomas did.


That's a woman?


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> That's a woman?


Define "woman."


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Peter P. said:


> Tammy Thomas did.



I swear I used to think those were chopped pics :lol: :eek6:!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

gobes said:


> Genevieve Jeanson





Dwayne Barry said:


> Although in fairness, the fact that she was in another league compared to the women she was racing would seem to suggest that doping wasn't widespread.
> 
> She was absolutely ridiculous. I seem to recall her somewhat routinely lapping the field in crits.


I remember her :lol: !


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

She's not so bad. A little makeup, a cute dress and pumps. I'd consider her for a one-nighter.
I'm just talking as if I had a choice between that and let's say...waterboarding.


----------



## Safeway (May 14, 2007)

Chico2000 said:


> She's not so bad. A little makeup, a cute dress and pumps. I'd consider her for a one-nighter.
> I'm just talking as if I had a choice between that and let's say...waterboarding.


That's a dude, dude.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Chico2000 said:


> She's not so bad. A little makeup, a cute dress and pumps. I'd consider her for a one-nighter.
> I'm just talking as if I had a choice between that and let's say...waterboarding.


..................................................


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> I remember her :lol: !


I remember her at the Green Mountain Stage Race a few years ago. She was flying up App Gap all by herself, I think she may have caught up to the men's field? And yeah, she lapped the field at the crit the next day.


----------

